# Empêcher la pub personnalisée sur Facebook



## BucarestBoy (31 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai vu dans la presse qu'il y a un conflit entre Apple et Facebook au sujet de la personnalisation de la publicité etc...
Je suis concrètement intéressé par cette option. Deux questions :

Comment donc Apple peut-il réaliser cet exploit ?
Où se trouve cette option dans les paramétrages sous iOS 14.2 ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## BucarestBoy (1 Août 2021)

Sans rentrer dans les détails, dites-moi SVP dans quel menu des paramètres dois-je aller ?


----------



## ericse (1 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Apple n'empêche pas Facebook de diffuser de la publicité personnalisée, ce ne serait probablement pas légal, il s'agit plutôt d'obliger Facebook à demander l'autorisation à l'utilisateur avant de le faire. Et il s'agit surtout de l'application iOS, pas du site Web.


----------



## BucarestBoy (1 Août 2021)

Ah OK j'avais mal compris. Donc ça se passe dans les paramètres de l'app Facebook ? Je viens d'y aller, je vois rien qui va dans ce sens. (Je suis sous iOS 14.2). Je sais que cette option est récente, mais ils l'ont pas appliqué de manière rétroactive ?


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Août 2021)

Je suis maintenant sous iOS 14.7 et là effectivement Facebook m'a proposé de "ne PAS suivre mes activités sur autres app et sites web". Donc ma publicité sera moins personnalisée. Si j'ai bien compris ils ne connaitront de moi que ce que j'ai aimé sur Facebook ?


----------



## ericse (10 Août 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Je suis maintenant sous iOS 14.7 et là effectivement Facebook m'a proposé de "ne PAS suivre mes activités sur autres app et sites web". Donc ma publicité sera moins personnalisée. Si j'ai bien compris ils ne connaitront de moi que ce que j'ai aimé sur Facebook ?


En fait si, Facebook sait tout ce que tu fais ou aime sur Facebook (grâce au login), mais ils ne pourrons pas croiser ces informations avec les _autres_ activités que tu as avec ton téléphone _en dehors_ de Facebook.


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> En fait si, Facebook sait tout ce que tu fais ou aime sur Facebook (grâce au login), mais ils ne pourrons pas croiser ces informations avec les _autres_ activités que tu as avec ton téléphone _en dehors_ de Facebook.


Merci c'est très clair ! J'apprécie beaucoup que Apple ait réussi à obtenir cette REDUCTION de personnalisation  Le cloisonnement de l'information détenue sur les utilisateurs est un vrai progrès pour nos vies privées ! Reste la question du Passe Sanitaire !  Non je blague, on se lance pas sur ce débat, en tout cas pas ici


----------



## Sly54 (10 Août 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Le cloisonnement de l'information détenue sur les utilisateurs est un vrai progrès pour nos vies privées !


Disons que les mots "vie privée" et "FaceBook" sont totalement contradictoires…


----------



## ericse (10 Août 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Reste la question du Passe Sanitaire !  Non je blague, on se lance pas sur ce débat, en tout cas pas ici


J'avoue que je suis content que les App Facebook et TousAntiCovid soient bien cloisonnées sur mon iPhone


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Août 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Disons que les mots "vie privée" et "FaceBook" sont totalement contradictoires…


Tu as totalement raison, mais bon je ne suis pas encore prêt à fermer mon compte Facebook. J'y réfléchis...  En attendant j'aime bien l'idée de leur compliquer la tâche...


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Août 2021)

Suite à la première ouverture de Facebook sous le nouvel iOS on vous demande si vous voulez du suivi à l'extérieur de Facebook, et le cas échéant on retrouve bien ce paramètre de suivi désactivé dans Réglages / Facebook.

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que dans le menu de l'App Facebook une fois lancée, dans Paramètres et confidentialité / Autorisations / Activité en dehors de Facebook / Plus d'options / Gérer l'activité future -> J'ai du également désactiver !
Vous avez une idée de l'interaction entre tout ça ? Autrement dit est-ce que désactiver le suivi dans les réglages iOS / Facebook est suffisant ? Ou est-ce que c'est en plus nécessaire d'aller au fond du fond du menu de l'App une fois lancée pour espérer un résultat ?


----------



## BucarestBoy (11 Août 2021)

Tu as un avis @ericse en tant qu'utilisateur de Facebook ?


----------



## ericse (11 Août 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Tu as un avis @ericse en tant qu'utilisateur de Facebook ?


Je n'utilise plus l'App depuis un moment, juste le site web de temps en temps.


----------

